# Green Run Speedway



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Hi everyone,

In the process of cleaning to get Green Run Speeedway up and running again. I hope to do some test laps this weekend and get the Trackmate system back up. Can't seem to find the software any mnee lap counting software I should take a look at?

I want to plan a mail in race just don't know what class yet.

MEV Cup would be any MEV Body on basically stock TJET/Dash basically ECHORR Nostalgic Rules

Grand Prix Indy Standard Chassis or Slim Line with Indy or Grand Prix Body basically ECHORR Indy Rules

24 Hours of Green Run - Unresticted 1 1/8th class as long as chassis is not turned in to a magnet car and will roll down a 15 insh straight at a 45 degree angel. Must be a car body that ran at Le mans must have 3 numbers and black tires

Trans AM - Must be Trans am Body basically TJET Super Stock Rules but 1 1/8 with Black Tires


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Lanes are up and running  I need to get the lap counter working. Finally found the missing track buildings


----------



## Gerome (Sep 25, 2011)

Roger, good to hear you track is up and running again. Have you made and plans as to when to hold your next race? I'm looking forward to that as I am sure many other are as well.


----------



## GT40 (Jan 18, 2014)

:wave:vaBcHRog
Sounds like a cool race:thumbsup:
Have any pictures of the track.
I hope you found the restrooms when you were looking for the building
you know how those old guy drives are right..:dude:
:wave::woohoo::woohoo::wave:


----------



## swamibob (Jan 20, 2009)

Yes; pictures of the track would be cool! I like to see what I'm building a new car for. 

Tom


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

I can't seem to find pictures of the entire track.

Here are bunch of photos

http://hotv.wordpress.com/page/3/

This track is lock and joiner 4 lane on a hollow core door I believe its 30 inches across. I'll keep looking and see if I can find what I did with them.


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Found a picture


And one more


----------



## swamibob (Jan 20, 2009)

Cool course! I'll have to cut my pins waaaay down to race on a pin and clip course, but I really dig the idea. I just got back from the Quarrel where I had to replace all my too short pins so my cars would stay in on the really nice Bradstracks. 

Tom


----------

